# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Программа для прослушивания радио через интернет

## MisterZed

http://depositfiles.com/files/tv92ztr50

Программа All-Radio

Ver. 2.89 от 21.02.2009 

Возможности:

Запись в формате MP3 с битрейтом от 8 до 320
(сохраняеться в папке recordings)
Запись MP3 в формате моно, стерео, j-стерео
Ограничение записи MP3 в минутах
Автоматическое обновление списка станций
Функция избранного
Возможность добавления своих станций в избранное
Возможность отправки своих станций на сервер
(будут добавленны в списки после проверки администратором)
Возможность записи потокового видео (кроме флэша)
Ограничение записи потокового видео в мегабайтах
Поддержка прокси (действует только для модуля записи видео)
Поддержка ввода пароля (при смене пароля базы)
Полная поддержка Windows 98 SE, Windows ME, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista
Поддержка 10 серверов баз данных (базы данных на 10 серверах)
При записи MP3 файлов, возможность резания на песни,
при условий, что между песнями, есть пауза без звука.

Требования для всех версий:

1. Проигрыватель Windows Media 9
версий или выше; 

2. Браузер: Internet Explorer; 
3. Многие станций транслируют в формате AAC, для прослушивания таких станций,
требуеться установить плугин, который можно найти в папке с самой программой;
4. Так-же для некоторых станций, которые транслируют в формате OGG,
нужно установить и этот кодек;
5. Если у вас установлена баннерорезка, то для нормальной работы программы,
данные сайты нужно внести в белый список. 

exaccess.ru
all-radio.net
radioserver2.com
radioserver3.com
radioserver4.com
radioserver5.com
radioserver6.com
radioserver7.com
radioserver8.com
radioserver9.com
budele.net
mestkom.ru
digiseller.ru

----------


## Supe

класс, нужная вещь. С тех пор как дома безлимитный онлайм, слушаю обычно только разные интернет радио.

----------


## makaron

мну лично приколно слушать радио по вот этому плееру http://www.apple.com/itunes/ там хотя-бы станций на любой вкус и цвет намано.
и качество саунда радует весьма

----------


## ESKD

*All-Radio v3.20*
Год выпуска: 2011
ОС: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
Дом. страница: all-Radio.net
Язык интерфейса: Ml (Русский)
Лекарство: Не требуется
Размер: 11,2 Мб
*Скрытый текст*
http://letitbit.net/download/51925.5...radio.exe.html
http://turbo.to/dhz9n7wuamwm.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/gx7v16zv5

----------

